# 89 raceway April 10th



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone from or around central arkansas!!]

89 raceway is starting to have pit races for atv's and trucks starting this saturday im gonna take my brute and try it out if anyone else on here is around this are ya'll should come try it out. They got up a new website and forum so if anyone wants to check it out

http://89raceway.net/forum/index.php

im no way affiliated with them just trying to share some info on a pretty cool place to ride and race. THANKS :rockn:


----------

